# Problem rooting Galaxy Y



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2012)

When I try to root my Samsung Galaxy Y, by using "update from SD card" option present in Recovery Mode, an error appears stating that "Can't mount SD card". I have tried using a different SD too but still no solution. How can I get my phone rooted ??

I'm a beginner in rooting & using custom ROMs.

Also how about this ROM 

Can i install it without rooting with above method(or any other) ?


----------



## cybersa (Jun 16, 2012)

First you need to root your devices.
Then install a Recovery to install a custom rom.
Guide here:
[VIDEO] WHITE-CZ Tutorial's [ROOT,UNBRICK,FLASH,RECOVERY,BOOTLOADER] ***EASY*** - xda-developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> When I try to root my Samsung Galaxy Y, by using "update from SD card" option present in Recovery Mode, an error appears stating that "Can't mount SD card".



this is exactly how you don't root. first read about rooting and flashing custom recovery, etc else you'll end up with a dead mobile.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2012)

Actually I was trying to root my phone according to this tutorial.

I tried to root my SGY using Super One Click Root, but the process hangs at Step 7 

I don't know what to do now ......


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

have you tried unlock root?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2012)

@Sam : Download link is not working in the link given by you for Unlock root & I'm finding it difficult to find another working link. Also no working links for Z4root yet


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

Unlock Root 2.3.0


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2012)

I got a Z4root v1.3. I will try it soon.
Unlock Root 2.3 is downloading very slowly, i hope that it downloads completely...

I will post results soon...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

err Z4Root mayn't work on 2.3


----------



## cacklebolt (Jun 18, 2012)

u don't need to root ur phone to install this rom...
-first download the rom and place it in ur sd card only in ur sd card not in any folder 

-den power off

-den VOLUME UP+HOME+POWER together.. 

-den Wipe data/factory reset 

-den wipe cache partition 

-install zip from sd card

-select the rom and then the yes among the many no's

remember that in recovery mode touchscreen wont work ... so use home button for selecting and power for back

another thing to note is that u will be automatically rooted after installing this rom


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm downloading the ROM, but you all must see this....

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/543164_476842725666578_132639677_n.jpg

*Note:*My SD card contains an "update.zip" file required for rooting stock ROM

@Sam : Due to problems with my home's internet, Unlock Root's download is stopping at 99% (in fact about 80% of the files I try to download stops downloading at 99%)


----------



## cacklebolt (Jun 19, 2012)

well that error is not a problem..just download the rom and then flash it...
ask ur friend to download if u hv problems while downloading...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually its a problem with most of BSNL home broadband connections. But no problem in browsing cafe(corruption). Once optic fibres are laid, problems will be solved...

I downloaded this ROM 

OK, i rooted my phone with update package. Actually the problem was with memory card(8GB), which i got bundled with Nokia 5800. With my phone's bundled SD card, update was applied, now i will try custom ROMs.

ROM manager says my phone is not supported(for CWM recovery ), what should i do to install it manually ??


----------



## cacklebolt (Jun 24, 2012)

download CWM separately...
and as i said previously flashing this rom doesnt require cwm...stock recovery is fine...

P.S:dont use this rom...amal das from xda makes many roms but they are quite buggy...only weui is decent...

other good roms are creeds fusion and chobitsdigitals...

another bit of advice:
wait for a couple of months ..we may get a fully working cm port for our galaxy y...


----------

